# ماهو الدوبلر الملون



## zony (1 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ,,,,
اعزائي اعضاء الهندسة الطبية عندي استفسار انشاء الله يكون بسيط وتفيدوني فيه 

اريد شرح للدوبلر الملون اقصد color flow imging وياليت يكون( بالعربي) 

انشاء الله يكون طلبي بسيط وشكرا ​


----------



## zezoja (11 نوفمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sollyforever02 (19 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخى العزيز أى شىء تريد معرفته عن أجهازة ultrasound يمكنك ارسال رساله الى [email protected] فهو يعلم عنها جيدا و سيخبرك عن كل شىء بالتفصيل.

أخوك فالله

محمد سليمان*​


----------



## أمير الزمان (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك أخي محمد على الرد ومساهمتك في افادة الاخرين 
ولكن الأمر يعود بالفائدة على الجميع اذا نشر الموضوع على المنتدى 
ومر أخري شكرا لك على تعاونك


----------

